# Quriks? <-(spl?)



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

These questions are for the 350Z owners whom had their cars from it's release date....

Being that you've had the car for a while now, are there any quirks or stuff going wrong with your cars since you've bought them new? Are there things that you wish Nissan did better or did not add or even wish they hadn't added? Are there any tips or things to look out for, for the new unsuspecting owners?

-verno


----------

